

Telegram: new secure, anonymous chat/messenger - nakedrobot2
https://telegram.org/

======
thirsteh
It's actually an app with no clear business model based on archaic security
primitives chosen by recent math grads who "know best" even though virtually
every crypto engineer or cryptographer that has looked at the code has advised
them to not make a custom protocol, but just use something that works.

[http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/telegram-crypto-
challenge/](http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/telegram-crypto-challenge/)

